# My new used deer rifle



## samdweezel05 (Oct 2, 2012)

I am pretty happy that this rifle is now in my possession. I have looked at it many times over the 34 years of my life and last Sunday my mom and dad gave it to me when we all went to the range to do some shooting (the family that shoots together......doesn't argue much). This 8mm Mauser belonged to my Grandfather (my moms dad) and it was his deer rifle. They also gave me 2 of my grandfathers shotguns that he used for grouse and pheasant. A somewhat matching pair of single shot 12 and 20ga shotguns. The shotguns are from the 60's and the mauser is from 1918. Now to get my hands on some 8mm dies, brass and bullets.


----------



## redprospector (Oct 2, 2012)

samdweezel05 said:


> I am pretty happy that this rifle is now in my possession. I have looked at it many times over the 34 years of my life and last Sunday my mom and dad gave it to me when we all went to the range to do some shooting (the family that shoots together......doesn't argue much). This 8mm Mauser belonged to my Grandfather (my moms dad) and it was his deer rifle. They also gave me 2 of my grandfathers shotguns that he used for grouse and pheasant. A somewhat matching pair of single shot 12 and 20ga shotguns. The shotguns are from the 60's and the mauser is from 1918. Now to get my hands on some 8mm dies, brass and bullets.



That is awsome!!
Now please follow my advice. If you don't own a good high quality gun safe....Get one.
My Dad left me several firearms when he died. Pistols, rifles, and shot guns. I enjoyed them for a few years until some scuz ball broke into my house while I wasn't home and stole them all. They can't be replaced. I've bought a couple of "identical" replacements, didn't work. Nothing can ever replace what was taken from me.
Enjoy your treasures, and above all take care of them.

Andy


----------



## sbhooper (Oct 11, 2012)

redprospector said:


> That is awsome!!
> Now please follow my advice. If you don't own a good high quality gun safe....Get one.
> My Dad left me several firearms when he died. Pistols, rifles, and shot guns. I enjoyed them for a few years until some scuz ball broke into my house while I wasn't home and stole them all. They can't be replaced. I've bought a couple of "identical" replacements, didn't work. Nothing can ever replace what was taken from me.
> Enjoy your treasures, and above all take care of them.
> ...



Yep. GET A SAFE!


----------



## Genius. (Oct 11, 2012)

Nice, Keep using it, I'm sure that's what your grandfather would have wanted.

I have a fair amount of my great grandpas firearms which I use with pride.


----------



## ft. churchill (Oct 11, 2012)

What other tool or implement can be passed down from generation to generation and still good? I also have sevaral guns passed down to me and I cherish them. I just visited my gramps two weeks ago in Colorado and he gave me a .22 cal long rifle Remington model 12 pump action. I love these old guns and I'm havin' a hunch my wife is going to want it after she shoots it.


----------

